# Matt Damon Plays Lance Armstrong



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

So cool, sort off.
No mention of who plays Kristen, oh well!
Sarah J. Parker for S. Crow.!!
good stuff.... 
http://www.bicirace.com/news/2006/20060116.html


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

old news 



OrangeCat said:


> So cool, sort off.
> No mention of who plays Kristen, oh well!
> Sarah J. Parker for S. Crow.!!
> good stuff....
> http://www.bicirace.com/news/2006/20060116.html


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm matt damon and sarah jessica parker?? matt better get doin some cardio and leg-training, i would be pretty intimidated to have to dupliacte armstrong's legs. as for parker as crow....i dunno. shes a great actress but i dont see it. you know who would be great as sheryl crow? the chick that plays the mom on the O.C. check it out:


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> hmmm matt damon and sarah jessica parker?? matt better get doin some cardio and leg-training, i would be pretty intimidated to have to dupliacte armstrong's legs. as for parker as crow....i dunno. shes a great actress but i dont see it. you know who would be great as sheryl crow? the chick that plays the mom on the O.C. check it out:


I'D HIT IT!!
Oh ok, this isn't the PG forum


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

*Wish I had come up with this*

One of the velo mags had Cameron Diaz as Linda Armstrong, Kristan Armstrong, and Sheryl Crow. Ouch!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

steelbikerider said:


> One of the velo mags had Cameron Diaz as Linda Armstrong, Kristan Armstrong, and Sheryl Crow. Ouch!


There is a similarity between Mum & Wife!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

she shoulda known something was wrong when she was breast-feeding lance at age 16. no, i mean when HE was 16........OHHHHHHHHH (young pregnancy?? kinda funny??)


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't get the concept for a movie. He's a contemporary figure and every thing he's gone through in the past 15 years is already well documented on video. They could've just done a documentary with interviews. I don't see well-known celebs being believable playing scenes that we've seen LA do in the flesh. I must be missing something. Oh wait, I get it - it's for the GP who don't really know LA - us cycling enthusiasts ain't gonna buy it.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd expect to see a movie like this on ESPN2 starring some "B movie" actor and not on the big screen. ESPN jammed _3_ (the Dale Earnhardt movie) down our throats very well, so just imagine what they could do with a movie called _7._ Hey, if Matt Damon's playing Armstrong, maybe Ben Affleck can play Hincapie. Then, they could add some scenes where they torment some rich kids at the bar after a hard training ride.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> they could add some scenes where they torment some rich kids at the bar after a hard training ride.


Yeah, and their fathers could work in a stone quarry and Dawn Rae Chong could be soigneur.


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*Direct from the studio...*


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

*Beat me to it*

Perhaps Damon could break out that famous line when he's yelling @ the Cofidis team bus following the re-enactment of the '99 Tour. The possibilities are endless...


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

I heard Owen Wilson is playing Jan. This movie is going to be a hoot.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

BarryG said:


> I heard Owen Wilson is playing Jan. This movie is going to be a hoot.


Owen Wilson could play lance's mom. and kristin.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Matt Damon - ****

"America - **** Yeah! Coming in to the save the mother****ing day, yeah!"


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> "America - **** Yeah! Coming in to the save the mother****ing day, yeah!"


Perhaps I'm dense, but I don't get it


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

BugMan said:


> Perhaps I'm dense, but I don't get it


I think that's the theme song from Team America. Matt Damon gets slammed quite a bit as I recall.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Sintesi said:


> I think that's the theme song from Team America. Matt Damon gets slammed quite a bit as I recall.


 I still haven't seen team america, though I have watched Orgazmo a couple times - now that's a movie premise.

I have a hard time understanding any studio interest in the LA movie too unless he is going to kill himself pre-release. Those 1999 Tour samples are still out there waiting to knock millions off the mom and apple pie target audience box office too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

terzo rene said:


> I have a hard time understanding any studio interest in the LA movie too unless he is going to kill himself pre-release. Those 1999 Tour samples are still out there waiting to knock millions off the mom and apple pie target audience box office too.


Remember, there is no such thing as bad publicity in the movie biz


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Who will play the real star, Dr. Ferrari?

If that Mini-me guy could lose some weight, he would be a shoo-in for Pantani.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> Who will play the real star, Dr. Ferrari?
> 
> If that Mini-me guy could lose some weight, he would be a shoo-in for Pantani.


 I think Dr Ferrari will play himself, LA will get him the part to make up for the loss of income from LA since his conviction (though I doubt connections were really severed). Actually I suspect CTS will be be given full credit, front and center with product placement, and worked repeatedly into the script.

I don't think Pantani or any other furriner will be in featured in the film, but if so I will shave my head and play Pantani. I have the ears down pat. Plus I would only need to lose about 15 pounds from my winter weight to get to his race weight - unlike the Italian actor chosen to play Marco in an Italian bio-pic who apparently is going to have to lose 25-30kg. The pointy toed pedaling could be a problem for me though.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> Actually I suspect CTS will be be given full credit, front and center with product placement, and worked repeatedly into the script.


Good point. For the part of Chris Carmichael I would suggest Will Ferrell but he might come across as too bright for the role.



terzo rene said:


> I don't think Pantani or any other furriner will be in featured in the film..


There has to be furriners in the film. How else are they going to portray the vast conspiracy that has been dogging Armstrong for years.


----------



## treksngiants (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tobey Mcguire?*

Matt damon is a good choice but what about Tobey Mcguire? He has already worked with the director, Gary Ross in Seabiscuit. I say Tobey has to play the part.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*How about?*



treksngiants said:


> Matt damon is a good choice but what about Tobey Mcguire? He has already worked with the director, Gary Ross in Seabiscuit. I say Tobey has to play the part.


How about they just don't make the movie at all. Period. 

Nobody in America cares about cycling. Well, the vast majority don't care.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

I bet it does good here in the states. I could care less about horse racing and watched and liked seabiscuit, I hate hockey liked Miracle. My wife hates basketball likes hoosiers. It will do good, your opinion is terrible.



> How about they just don't make the movie at all. Period.
> 
> Nobody in America cares about cycling. Well, the vast majority don't care.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*I still think it's gonna flail...*



Vel07 said:


> I bet it does good here in the states. I could care less about horse racing and watched and liked seabiscuit, I hate hockey liked Miracle. My wife hates basketball likes hoosiers. It will do good, your opinion is terrible.


Look at the Tour coverage. How many people were tuned in at the height of the Lance effect? About 2 million, that ain't nothing really in terms of TV. I'm thinking this will be a box office stinker. Seabiscuit captured the attention of a nation when the events started. Miracle was also about national pride and beating the Soviets. Hoosiers, well, that's just good story telling. And also, those other sports are a lot more exciting than say, oh, bike racing. Because let's face it, for most of the population of the US, bike racing is boring. Hell, I love bike racing, and it's boring for me to sit and watch most of the time.

I'd wager a crisp 5 dollar Mr. Lincoln that if this movie ever sees the light of day, it flops at the box office. Any takers?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Brokeback Mtn.*

I think Heath Ledger actually, sorta, looks like Lance Armstrong. I dunno.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

If he is in the movie. Robbie McEwen will be played by John Legiuzamo.


----------



## treksngiants (Sep 30, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> How about they just don't make the movie at all. Period.
> 
> Nobody in America cares about cycling. Well, the vast majority don't care.



Your right. Nobody cares. But most people care about being entertained by a great movie. And thats what it is all about, a movie. Nothing more. This movie could go in so many directions. People, cancer, bike riding, family, nations. The options are endless. Just like Seabiscuit. This movie will be made and in 50 years somebody else will remake it. And why not? What a great story. When I go to the movies I dont want to see a documentary. I already know the facts and so do you. What I want is to be moved. To be taken away for a couple hours. And then its back to reality. Its just a movie.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Sorry to resurrect this thread but...*



lemonlime said:


> "America - **** Yeah! Coming in to the save the mother****ing day, yeah!"


This is the funniest post I've read in a LONG time! LMAO!

Maybe they'll take some liberty with the story and throw in a win in the Tour of Durkadurkastan.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*truer words have not been spoken...*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> Good point. For the part of Chris Carmichael I would suggest Will Ferrell but he might come across as too bright for the role.


I just watched Carmicheal lose to Issac in a bike race on a talk show. It was brutal... I cant stand that guy.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

BarryG said:


> I don't get the concept for a movie. He's a contemporary figure and every thing he's gone through in the past 15 years is already well documented on video. They could've just done a documentary with interviews. I don't see well-known celebs being believable playing scenes that we've seen LA do in the flesh. I must be missing something. Oh wait, I get it - it's for the GP who don't really know LA - us cycling enthusiasts ain't gonna buy it.


I thought the exact same thing. Rumors of this movie are an annual event around here. I'm still waiting for Will Smith to land the lead in the Tiger Woods Story.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought that Leonardo DiCaprio was going to play Tiger in the movie.


----------

